# Can anyone recomend a reliable heater?



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

lright so, I've finally got everything I need for my new 120g set up. Aside from the heater. At first I was going to use two 50g heaters but I decided to just buy a brand new one.

The tank has 2 fish friendly turtles, semi-aggressive fish, and established plants. I thinking that the heater would have to have some sort of casing on it so that the turtles wont burn themselves. 

Can any of you recomend a good heater that wont burn my silly turtles? Or a method of turning a regular heater into a turtle proof heater? Any ideas would be greatly apreciated, thankyou.


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Ehiem Jaggar's are the mainstay of most people. I've also heard the Rena-Cal is good. If you find one of the orginal Ebo-Jaggar(all green with sand) they were amazing. Most of LFS carry both.

Join the fun, Join VAHS

Sean



firsttenor said:


> lright so, I've finally got everything I need for my new 120g set up. Aside from the heater. At first I was going to use two 50g heaters but I decided to just buy a brand new one.
> 
> The tank has 2 fish friendly turtles, semi-aggressive fish, and established plants. I thinking that the heater would have to have some sort of casing on it so that the turtles wont burn themselves.
> 
> Can any of you recomend a good heater that wont burn my silly turtles? Or a method of turning a regular heater into a turtle proof heater? Any ideas would be greatly apreciated, thankyou.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had good success with heaters and turtles by putting the heater in a corner with an air stone below it and a piece if rock/tile/marble/slate between the walls of the glass in the corner.
The air bubbles provide water movement to circulate the water/heat.

If you are using an external filter or sump you can put the heater in line or in the sump.

If you use an under gravel filter in part of the tank you can bury the heater in the gravel and the suction of the UG filter will circulate the water and heat.

You will need at least 400 watt of heat 
I like to use 2 heaters in larger tanks so if one fails the other can keep some heat in the tank.

Fish Tank Heater


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

fluval E series digital heaters are awesome, reliable, digital readout, 5 year warranty, and a guard so it cant burn your silly turtles, they arent cheap tho but i think theyre worth it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 on the Ebo Jagers, they are great heaters for sure and cheaper than the fluval E series digital heaters. Plus you can buy heater guards for them. As for the fluval digital heaters, I have never had one , but I have seen many good reviews on them plus the advantages Mferko listed (digital,built on heater guard, 5 year warr.) are good


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Go with the in line heater.

You can buy heater guard cheap but I use the indestructible plastic core from you water filter - the thread type. When I replace them, I pull all the thread out and save the core.

Otherwise, I also like the Titanium heater from JL. You definite should protect that one. They are hot - small for a 300W.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I am going with either a titanium or a fruvel digital


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> x2 on the Ebo Jagers, they are great heaters for sure and cheaper than the fluval E series digital heaters. Plus you can buy heater guards for them. As for the fluval digital heaters, I have never had one , but I have seen many good reviews on them plus the advantages Mferko listed (digital,built on heater guard, 5 year warr.) are good


Hey there, thanks for the idea, do you know any dealers who carry the heater/gaurd for it thanks .


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

ended up buying two fruval e series 300 w


----------



## alesserfate (Mar 28, 2011)

Just steer clear of marineland heaters, had two bad ones in a row.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

alesserfate said:


> Just steer clear of marineland heaters, had two bad ones in a row.


good advice


----------

